
Ten Inventions That Inadvertently Transformed Warfare - Alupis
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/ten-inventions-that-inadvertently-transformed-warfare-62212258/?all?no-ist
======
powera
There's nothing really unique or interesting about these inventions in that
they could be used for warfare.

Also article is (2010) and numbers in titles is discouraged.

